# Trying to Decide between Digitrax and NCE



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Background - I am a 4 x 8 lone operator not into sound or controlling switches with DCC. Basically I just want to be able to control locomotive independently.

I have narrowed my choices on starter set to 2 - Digitrax Zephyr and NCE Power cab. I've read reviews of both and I've read that the NCE can power only 2 locomotives?

The Zephyr is 3 amps, NCE 2 amps according to the literature.

Does either one have a better manual (instructions for use) or is easier to set up and use than the other?

I realize each has their own supports. At MB Klein they have both, but the experts there are big on NCE - but they have much bigger setups, are involved with clubs, and do way more than I have in mind.

Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a Digitrax system and am pleased with it.However,I know NCE have a good reputation for being good systems also,I can't comment on them not knowing more but they have their own happy users who will likely pitch in.

The Zephyr is no longer offered.It has been replaced with the Zephyr Extra wich delivers 3.5 amps,enough power to drive four or more HO locos.By itself,it can control only one loco(one throttle only) but has two Loconet ports that allow you to connect two extra single throttles like UT-4's or better still DT400/402 handhelds wich have dual hrottles.It also has provisions to connect up to two DC throttles like MRC's (I haven't tested this feature).

Some will tell you that NCE is more user friendly wich I believe,but the Zephyr isn't hard to understand either.One negative point (my opinion),Zephyr has the ugliest console,if it's important to you.


----------



## kcjones (Sep 12, 2014)

Over time I've owned lenz, digitrax and nce systems. All good, but definitely give nce the edge.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have a Digitrax Super Chief. I also own an NCE. I prefer the Digitrax. I do use the NCE when I am out selling trains at the local flea market. If it breaks it's much cheaper to replace. Plus with one controller, if you run two locomotives, you have to re-choose one, while the Digitrax, you do not have to do that.


----------



## kcjones (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not sure which nce system you're using, but on the powercab the op mentinoed, you simply flip between the locomotives with the recall button, not have to "rechoose".


----------



## kcjones (Sep 12, 2014)

Dave: the manual for the nce is on their site as a pdf if you want to see it for yourself.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

im in this same boat of trying to decided between the nce powercab and digitrax zephyr extra systems but i think im more leaning to the nce system. and a sb5


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

The NCE Powercab now has an upgrade enabling a lot more functions including recall of more than 2 locomotives.This link should explain the new features of the upgrade. http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/10354


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

that's cool didn't know they were doing a software upgrade to the power cab which is the system i am going to be ordering in next few days after doing price checking to find a good deal on it haha.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just make sure that it has the latest firmware which is v1.65


----------



## TA462 (Oct 17, 2014)

Choosing between Digitrax and NCE is like choosing between a Ford or a Chevy. Both are good and both will do the job. I'm a Digitrax user because that is what my club and my friends that are into model railroading use. Digitrax's Zephyr Extra is a great little unit that will grow with you as your railway grows. You can add throttles to it or you can just toggle back and forth on the unit to run more then 0ne locomotive. I have a Empire Builder set and a old Zephyr. The Zephyr I use for programming because it is so simple to use. The Zephyr also is used as a throttle in my yard.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

There is a history dating back to the second day this forum was established that has asked that same question, which DCC system? When it comes down to it, most people adjust to the system they buy. If you're concerned about complex steps to operate, either one is just a matter of basic steps that you get used to in a short matter of time. I use the digitrax system because that's what I started out with and now, I'm running one DCS100 and two DB200 boosters for my empire. They link up to the extensive interlocking signal system I am running and handles simplex and duplex throttles.


----------

